# Kaspersky Internet Security 2010: Erster Kurz-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kaspersky Internet Security 2010: Erster Kurz-Test gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kaspersky Internet Security 2010: Erster Kurz-Test


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juni 2009)

habs seit einigen Tagen am Laufen und kann mich nicht beschweren.

Das Programm ist etwas kompakter und übersichtlicher als meine alte 09'er Version.

Die Schwächen bei der Erkennung müssen Kaspersky natürlich schnellstens beheben.

Grüsse


----------



## BadLuck (29. Juni 2009)

Und wieder "hardwarehungrig" oder haben sie das auch weiter verbessert?

Meine 09er Lizenz geht noch 239 Tage!

Kann man da eigentlich gratis updaten?


----------



## Pravasi (29. Juni 2009)

Hmm...In der Computerbild ist der Kaspersky in den letzten 3 Monaten nach und nach auf den letzten Platz gefallen,was die Schädlingserkennung angeht.Habe die 09er Version und überlege mir deswegen auf G-DATA umzusteigen,auch wenn die sonstigen Features ganz gut sind.
Weiss jemand,wo ,ausser in Computerbild es noch regelmässige(2-4 wöchentliche)Vergleichstest gibt?


----------



## eVoX (29. Juni 2009)

Mein 09 läuft sehr gut und macht keine Probleme, daher bleib ich mal bei 09.




BadLuck schrieb:


> Und wieder "hardwarehungrig" oder haben sie das auch weiter verbessert?
> 
> Meine 09er Lizenz geht noch 239 Tage!
> 
> Kann man da eigentlich gratis updaten?



Ja, du kannst mit der 09 Linzenz auf 10 umsteigen.


----------



## Siberian Tiger (29. Juni 2009)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Hmm...In der Computerbild ist der Kaspersky in den letzten 3 Monaten nach und nach auf den letzten Platz gefallen,was die Schädlingserkennung angeht.Habe die 09er Version und überlege mir deswegen auf G-DATA umzusteigen,auch wenn die sonstigen Features ganz gut sind.
> Weiss jemand,wo ,ausser in Computerbild es noch regelmässige(2-4 wöchentliche)Vergleichstest gibt?



Naja, G-DATA ist alles andere als eine gute Alternative...das Ding hat mein System noch langsamer gemacht als 5 Prozesse von Kaspersky...weiß der Geier warum. Zumindest hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit Kaspersky...


----------



## Eylisia (29. Juni 2009)

Gestern eine Email von kapersky bekommen mit einen kleinen Geschenk fürs Betatesten, ok ich konnte zwar nicht beta testen, da die Zeit es nicht zugelassen hat aber ich habe trotzdem ein Jahreabo für die 2010er bekommen 
Natürlich gleich installiert und es läuft sehr stabil und Ressourcenschonend. Ich hab zwar Win7 RC x64 drauf und Kasperksy sagt zwar man solle es nicht installieren weil es noch nicht von MS verifiziert wurde aber egal  Bin dato sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Nighty101 (29. Juni 2009)

Bin gestern abend umgestiegen und bis jetzt läuft es recht rund...

Jedem der umsteigt empfehle ich vorher die alte kis09 plattzumachen... sonnst steht man nämlich mit zwei erkannten aber deaktivierten kis versionen da 

sonnst finde ich die neuen addons im FF klasse, gerade die nun superschnell nutzbare bildschirm tastatur... auch die sandbox ist klasse geworden, nur bisschen aufdringlich mit dem neongrünen rahmen... 

hoffe ich das die fehler schnell ausgemerzt werden...


----------



## BabaYaga (29. Juni 2009)

Nighty101 schrieb:


> Bin gestern abend umgestiegen und bis jetzt läuft es recht rund...
> 
> Jedem der umsteigt empfehle ich vorher die alte kis09 plattzumachen... sonnst steht man nämlich mit zwei erkannten aber deaktivierten kis versionen da
> 
> ...



Sollte klar sein das man bei einer komplett neuen Version die alte deinstallieren muss gg.

Ich bin auch vorgestern von 09 auf 10 umgestiegen. Bin nur zufällig auf die neue Version aufmerksam geworden da der Newsletter irgendwie immer noch nicht bei mir ankommt. Beim ersten Versuch werden immer irgendwelche kryptischen Mails geschickt und dann erhalte ich nichts mehr. Auf meine Nachfrage bei Kaspersky habe ich diesbezüglich leider nie eine Antwort erhalten. Naja, werde auch ohne den Newsletter auskommen gg.

Ansonsten finde ich die neue Version wesentlich übersichtlicher bzw. geordneter als die 09er. Man erkennt jetzt schön welche Programme wofür zuständig sind.

Das mit dem "Profil für Spiele" ist eine nette Idee aber sicher noch weiter ausbaufähig.

Auf jeden Fall wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung wie ich finde


----------



## T-MAXX (29. Juni 2009)

Die Bremse kaufe ich mir nicht. Das Programm lahmt und erkennt Viren, wo keine sind.
Es gibt noch so ein ähnliches Programm, aber das verhindert oft die Speicherung von runtergeladener Treiber oder Demos.
Games und Office sind bei mir durch separate HDDs getrennt. So hat man nie Probleme.


----------



## locojens (29. Juni 2009)

Die Virenprogrammierer bringen ein neues Placebo raus ... super muß ich unbedingt haben ... ich brauche die neuesten Viren auf dem Rechner ....


----------



## locojens (29. Juni 2009)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Hmm...In der Computerbild ist der Kaspersky in den letzten 3 Monaten nach und nach auf den letzten Platz gefallen,was die Schädlingserkennung angeht.Habe die 09er Version und überlege mir deswegen auf G-DATA umzusteigen,auch wenn die sonstigen Features ganz gut sind.
> Weiss jemand,wo ,ausser in Computerbild es noch regelmässige(2-4 wöchentliche)Vergleichstest gibt?



Das ist dann ungefähr so als würde man Pest mit Cholera bekämpfen. 

Mein G-Data wird immer lahmer (auf Windoofs 7) es dauert immer länger eine Seite im I-Net aufzurufen.


----------



## pcblizzard (29. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo verschiedene Security Suit's "ganz neutral" getestet werden.

Thx


----------



## Gast20150401 (29. Juni 2009)

Denke mal das wird noch überarbeitet.Den Scannertest können die jedenfalls so nicht im Raum stehen lassen.Aber dennoch isses so das ich mir mit Sicherheit wieder G-DATA holen werde.Bin Top zufrieden damit.


----------



## BadLuck (29. Juni 2009)

KIS ist schon gut!

Man muss eh zu seinem Antivirs bzw. Internetschutz stehen. Da gehen die Meinung ganz weit auseinander. Ich fahre schon lange gut mit dem, bin gerade von 09er auf den 10er umgestiegen (bzw. von 8. auf 9.) und alles läuft bis jetzt sehr gut  

Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so!


----------



## ziggi1 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Hab da KIS 09 rumliegen - war ein Geschenk
Brauch es aber noch nicht da die Lizenz von mein Norton NIS09 noch 300 Tage läuft, wenn ich danach den Key vom KIS 09 benutze gilt der dann auch ein Jahr?


----------



## pcblizzard (29. Juni 2009)

ziggi1 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab da KIS 09 rumliegen - war ein Geschenk
> Brauch es aber noch nicht da die Lizenz von mein Norton NIS09 noch 300 Tage läuft, wenn ich danach den Key vom KIS 09 benutze gilt der dann auch ein Jahr?


Ja, der Key gilt ein Jahr nach der Aktivierung


----------



## ziggi1 (29. Juni 2009)

okay dankeschön

hab ich augesorgt bis 2011


----------



## Woohoo (29. Juni 2009)

Kann ich mir jetzt KIS 10 runterladen und den Key von 09, der noch 250 Tage gültig ist, für die Aktivierung benutzen?


----------



## g-13mrnice (29. Juni 2009)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Die Bremse kaufe ich mir nicht. Das Programm lahmt und erkennt Viren, wo keine sind.
> Es gibt noch so ein ähnliches Programm, aber das verhindert oft die Speicherung von runtergeladener Treiber oder Demos.
> Games und Office sind bei mir durch separate HDDs getrennt. So hat man nie Probleme.



Sorry wenn ich Dir widerspreche, aber deine Eindrücke kann ich nicht ein Stück nachvollziehen. Fahre seit gestern mit der 2010ner KIS und bin bisher absolut überzeugt. Die Performance ist gefühlt sogar noch einen Ticken schneller als die 2009ner und einige Funktionen wurden zentralisiert um die Übersicht wieder einfacher zu gestalten. Wenn man das Ding aber auf nem eee-Pc oder ner Win 98 Büchse mit 256MB Ram installiert, gut da dürfte Performanceprobleme auftreten   Die Virenerkennung ist auf jeden Fall verdammt aktuell und das gewisse Tools als Riskosoftware angeprangert werden liegen ganz einfach an der Heuristik, jeder halbwegs vernünftige Virenscanner hat so ein Ding und wenn er ausschlägt und man das Programm kennt kommts auf die white-List und gut ist. Deinen Satz "Games und Office sind bei mir durch separate HDDs getrennt. So hat man nie Probleme" lese ich etwas verschmunzelt. Gut wenn man diese HDD´s von der Überprüfung auschließt, ok, aber dann kannste auch gleich auf nen Virenscanner verzichten, weil sowas einfach Murks ist. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn dein Games-Ordner voller Crack´s und Keychanger ist...nunja, das da ein Scanner anschlägt spricht für ihn (soll kein Vorwurf o.ä. sein) 

Für mich persönlich ist Kaspersky einer der besten kommerziellen Anbieter, aber hier hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben. Deine Argumente sind aber absolut haltlos.


----------



## pcblizzard (29. Juni 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Kann ich mir jetzt KIS 10 runterladen und den Key von 09, der noch 250 Tage gültig ist, für die Aktivierung benutzen?


Nein KIS 9 & 10 haben unterschiedliche Key, du kannst aber kostengünstiger von 9 auf 10 Upgraden. Natürlich musst du erst die 9er Version aktivieren.


----------



## pcblizzard (29. Juni 2009)

g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich Dir widerspreche, aber deine Eindrücke kann ich nicht ein Stück nachvollziehen. Fahre seit gestern mit der 2010ner KIS und bin bisher absolut überzeugt. Die Performance ist gefühlt sogar noch einen Ticken schneller als die 2009ner und einige Funktionen wurden zentralisiert um die Übersicht wieder einfacher zu gestalten. Wenn man das Ding aber auf nem eee-Pc oder ner Win 98 Büchse mit 256MB Ram installiert, gut da dürfte Performanceprobleme auftreten   Die Virenerkennung ist auf jeden Fall verdammt aktuell und das gewisse Tools als Riskosoftware angeprangert werden liegen ganz einfach an der Heuristik, jeder halbwegs vernünftige Virenscanner hat so ein Ding und wenn er ausschlägt und man das Programm kennt kommts auf die white-List und gut ist. Deinen Satz "Games und Office sind bei mir durch separate HDDs getrennt. So hat man nie Probleme" lese ich etwas verschmunzelt. Gut wenn man diese HDD´s von der Überprüfung auschließt, ok, aber dann kannste auch gleich auf nen Virenscanner verzichten, weil sowas einfach Murks ist. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn dein Games-Ordner voller Crack´s und Keychanger ist...nunja, das da ein Scanner anschlägt spricht für ihn (soll kein Vorwurf o.ä. sein)
> 
> Für mich persönlich ist Kaspersky einer der besten kommerziellen Anbieter, aber hier hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben. Deine Argumente sind aber absolut haltlos.


Word


----------



## Woohoo (29. Juni 2009)

Ok danke. Habe schon gedacht es würde kostenlos funktionieren.


----------



## GokuSS4 (29. Juni 2009)

Vorsicht, das Teil verursacht Bluescreens. Habs deinstalliert, kommt erst wieder rauf, wenn das behoben ist!


----------



## Eylisia (29. Juni 2009)

GokuSS4 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das Teil verursacht Bluescreens. Habs deinstalliert, kommt erst wieder rauf, wenn das behoben ist!



Das kannst du genau wie beweisen? Meistens liegt sowas am Benutzer


----------



## GokuSS4 (29. Juni 2009)

Kaspersky Lab Forum -> Schutz für Heim-Anwender


----------



## ziggi1 (29. Juni 2009)

g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, wenn dein Games-Ordner voller Crack´s und Keychanger ist...nunja, das da ein Scanner anschlägt spricht für ihn (soll kein Vorwurf o.ä. sein)



Da is Kaspersky GOLD Wert gegenüber Norton


----------



## eVoX (29. Juni 2009)

pcblizzard schrieb:


> Nein KIS 9 & 10 haben unterschiedliche Key, du kannst aber kostengünstiger von 9 auf 10 Upgraden. Natürlich musst du erst die 9er Version aktivieren.



Kann das jemand so bestätigen?

Mir wurde immer gesagt das es doch geht. *confused*

Edit: Habs grad im Kaspersky-Forum gefunden uns es geht!


----------



## Zanza (29. Juni 2009)

also bei mir ging der key von KIS 9 auf KIS 10 ohne probleme, viele verweckseln das ganzen vieleicht mit KAV und KIS das 2 verschiede programe


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (29. Juni 2009)

Eset Smart Security FTW


----------



## Atel79 (29. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ging es auch von 9 auf 10 zu installieren ohne einen neuen key


----------



## Dude-01 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich muss auch sagen, die Performance, die Funktionen und Übersicht sind wirklich traumhaft, was die 2010er Version angeht, ABER es stimmt wirklich mit den Bluescreens.
Ich bekomme sehr oft einen Bluescreen wenn ich ein Steamspiel starten will. Der Beta Hotfix hat auch noch nichts gebracht und momentan bin ich deswegen am überlegen wieder auf die 2009er Version zu wechseln, weil das doch ganz schön nervig ist!


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juni 2009)

GokuSS4 schrieb:


> Kaspersky Lab Forum -> Schutz für Heim-Anwender


 
Da gibt es lediglich einen Hinweis-Thread, der den Usern des Kaspersky Forums hilft, wie man generell mit Bluescreens umgehen soll : also System aufräumen, Treiberreste entfernen, usw, also Tipps, die es hier im Forum bestimmt auch zur Genüge zu Lesen gibt. 

Zusätzlich wird dort erwähnt, wie die User vorgehen sollen, wenn diese Hinweise nicht weiterhelfen, und dazu gehört nun eben auch die Angaben zum Betriebssystem, wie syst.text und auch welche Version von Kaspersky zum Einsatz kommt, was ja auch völlig normal ist.

Das hat überhaupt nix mit einem Auftreten von Bluescreens in Verbindung mit KIS 2010 zu tun, zudem ist der Post vom 17.5.2008, da gabs noch keine 2010'er Version.  

Grüsse

*EDIT:* 

ok dort gibt es auch einen Thread über einen Bluescreen in Verbindung mit einem Vista-treiber, das hat aber wahrscheinlich noch eine andere Ursache. 

Trotzdem kann man nicht pauschal sagen dass KIS 2010 Bluescreens verursacht, dazu müssten sich die Fälle mal häufen. Schliesslich wurde die Version ja auch schon von PCGH kurz angetestet.


----------



## midnight (29. Juni 2009)

Und alle schmeißen sich wieder auf die Placebos.

Ich halte Anti-Viren-Software nach wie vor für absoluten unsinn. Ich habs lang gehabt und irgendwann abgeschafft - bringt einfach nichts.

Und Kaspersky hatte ich auch mal - das will ich erst recht nie wieder.


so far


----------



## Ripper84 (30. Juni 2009)

Hab nix gegen KIS, aber ich persönich finde Norton einfach besser und bin mit ihm absolut zufrieden schon seit 2007. Vorher hatte ich G Data (zu langsam, sogar die 2010), Kaspersky (gefällt mir einfach nicht), Antivir (fehlalarme) und sogar McFee (einfach mist), aber Norton fand ich am besten. Mal sehen was die 2010 version von Norton alles kann...


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin mit meinem Antivir grösstenteils zufrieden


----------



## S_Fischer (30. Juni 2009)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem Antivir grösstenteils zufrieden


 
ich finde nur komisch wo ich von version 8 auf version 9 umgestiegen bis hat es plötzlich einige software die nicht so wirklich legal ist als virus oder so anerkannt obwohl ich die vorher monatelang ohne proplem egenutzt habe, ich vermute das die das absichtlich als virus erkennen lässt drinne is auf jeden fall keiner.

Aber zurück zum thema, hab mal ne frage zu dem prog nerft das die festplatte dauernd ab weil das find ich das gute an antivir das es nicht den ganzen tag rumrattert sondern schön still seinen dienst verichtet.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Juni 2009)

Also nochmal zu den Keys.
Man kann problemlos von 09 auf 10 updaten.
Mein Schlüssel war auch für die 09er Version und man braucht keinen Anderen für die 10er.
Das war auch schon letztes Jahr so wo ich von 08 auf 09 geupdated habe. Wäre ja auch bekloppt wenn man dazu gezwungen wird eine alte Version zu verwenden obwohl es schon eine neue gibt +g+.

Zu Steam & KIS.:

Habe die letzten 2 Abende ein paar Steam Games gezockt und das läuft alles wie gehabt. Keine Probleme, Fehlermeldungen oder Bluescreens. Liegt also wenn überhaupt wirklich an Vista Treibern die noch zwangsweise für Win7 oder so benutzt werden. Wobei ich auch damit noch keine Probleme hatte.

lg


----------



## Stranger (30. Juni 2009)

pcblizzard schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo verschiedene Security Suit's "ganz neutral" getestet werden.
> 
> Thx



Results and comments - www.matousec.com


----------



## Zanza (30. Juni 2009)

so gesehen ist die version 2010 eigentlich version v9.0.0.459


----------



## BadLuck (30. Juni 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Kann ich mir jetzt KIS 10 runterladen und den Key von 09, der noch 250 Tage gültig ist, für die Aktivierung benutzen?



Ja. Das kannst du machen. Musst nur vorher KIS 09 deinstallieren und die Lizenzdaten behalten! Gibt da eine Option im Deinstalationsmenu!



Zanza schrieb:


> so gesehen ist die version 2010 eigentlich version v9.0.0.459



Das war aber schon immer so ?!? Also die 2007 war die Version 6., die 2008 die 7. etc


----------



## leapahead (30. Juni 2009)

Marc81 schrieb:


> Also nochmal zu den Keys.
> Man kann problemlos von 09 auf 10 updaten.
> Mein Schlüssel war auch für die 09er Version und man braucht keinen Anderen für die 10er.
> Das war auch schon letztes Jahr so wo ich von 08 auf 09 geupdated habe. Wäre ja auch bekloppt wenn man dazu gezwungen wird eine alte Version zu verwenden obwohl es schon eine neue gibt +g+.



Stimmt genau. Zumal die Upgrades/Vollversionen der alten Version in der Übergangsphase manchmal sogar günstiger sind.

Laut Kaspersky kann man die 2010 Version über die 2009 Version drüberinstallieren...? Oder ist eine reine Installation besser?

Meine Kaspersky Lizenz endet in 7 Tagen. Hab' mir auf einen virtuellen PC GDATA 2010 runtergeladen (30 Tage Test), um mir zumindest von den Programmfunktionen ein Bild zu machen - also die Firewalleinstellungen gefallen mir gar nicht, sonst sehr aufgeräumt! - Es wird wohl wieder Kaspersky werden.


----------



## g-13mrnice (30. Juni 2009)

leapahead schrieb:


> Laut Kaspersky kann man die 2010 Version über die 2009 Version drüberinstallieren...? Oder ist eine reine Installation besser?
> .



Trotz aller Empfehlungen des Herstellers, installiere lieber niemals eine AV-Software über eine, womöglich noch aktiv laufende, Vorgängerversion bzw andere Version. Es sei denn es ist ein Testrechner und du magst die Daten darauf nicht mehr.  

Nimm Dir lieber die paar Minuten um die alte Version zu entfernen, optional kannst du benutzerdefiniert deinstallieren und ggf Virensignaturen/personal Settings übernehmen, wenn sie weg sind isset aber auch nicht schlimm. Ist auf jeden Fall der sichere beider Wege.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Juni 2009)

g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Trotz aller Empfehlungen des Herstellers, installiere lieber niemals eine AV-Software über eine, womöglich noch aktiv laufende, Vorgängerversion bzw andere Version. Es sei denn es ist ein Testrechner und du magst die Daten darauf nicht mehr.
> 
> Nimm Dir lieber die paar Minuten um die alte Version zu entfernen, optional kannst du benutzerdefiniert deinstallieren und ggf Virensignaturen/personal Settings übernehmen, wenn sie weg sind isset aber auch nicht schlimm. Ist auf jeden Fall der sichere beider Wege.



Da schließe ich mich an.
Mit updaten meinte ich in dem Fall eigentlich auch nur das man den Lizenzschlüssel weiter benutzen kann. War eventuell etwas ungenau formuliert g.

Bei der Deinstallation von der KIS09 bekommt man einige Optionen zur Auswahl bezüglich der Dinge die man behalten möchte. (Aktivierungsdaten, Einstellungen etc...). Also deinstallieren, anhaken was man behalten möchte, neue Version installieren und fertig.


----------



## Freestyler808 (1. Juli 2009)

hab da mal ne Frage:

Ich habe letzte Woche die 09 Version 2 Jahre für 3 PCs geholt
hab die aus Zeitmangel noch nicht installiert
kann ich jetzt die neue Version laden und die 09'er Keys benutzen?
läuft die auch 2 Jahre und auf 3 PCs?

thx


----------



## KingBeike (1. Juli 2009)

> hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich habe letzte Woche die 09 Version 2 Jahre für 3 PCs geholt
> hab die aus Zeitmangel noch nicht installiert
> ...




Kurz und knapp: Ja


----------



## cadaver (1. Juli 2009)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich habe letzte Woche die 09 Version 2 Jahre für 3 PCs geholt
> hab die aus Zeitmangel noch nicht installiert
> ...



war neulich bei ner intel-schulung bei der unter anderem der herr ritter von kaspersky war.
ich hab die 2009er 3er lizenz auch noch rumfliegen und hab ihn das gleiche gefragt.
antwort:
du kannst die 2010er version runterladen und den 2009er key benutzen.
prima sache.


----------



## Xel'Naga (1. Juli 2009)

Neee - kauf ich nicht.

Hat mir zu viele Fehlalarme.


----------



## Stranger (1. Juli 2009)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Neee - kauf ich nicht.
> 
> Hat mir zu viele Fehlalarme.



Die 2010er läuft bei MIR jetzt seit fast 8 Wochen ohne einen einzigen Fehlalarm..

Gruß Stranger


----------



## Starshiptrooper (2. Juli 2009)

Läuft bei mir auch super. Unmittelbar nachdem der Download bei Kaspersky angeboten wurde installiert. Bislang keinen einzigen Fehlalarm gehabt. Keine Ahnung was da manche haben.
Unter anderem die Webside von PC Games Hardware macht mit der 2010er Version jetzt bei mir blitzschnell auf. Mit der 2009er hat es in der Regel ein paar Sekunden gedauert.


----------



## frank83 (21. Juli 2009)

Bin auch super zufrieden! Habe vorher schon Kaspersky 2009 fast 2 Jahre lang benutzt und mir jetzt die 2010 Version geholt. Keine Fehlalarme und läuft super stabil


----------



## Stranger (21. Juli 2009)

Gibt es schon Vista 64 Bit Anwender hier die Erfahrungen mit KAV/KIS 2010 gemacht haben !?
Wie läuft es bei euch !?

Gruß Stranger


----------

